# Belt pulley intercahangability



## updog (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi! I'm hoping to run a belt-driven sawbench from a Fordson Power Major, but I don't have a pulley yet. Does anyone here know whether pulleys for the Major or Super Major would also fit a Power Major? I've seen one advertised to fit those two, but the seller doesn't know if it'll go onto the Power Major.

Thanks.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Look at: FSM FORDSON SUPER MAJOR TRACTOR
Choose 'Transmission'...'07D01 Pulley & Drive Gear,1952/64'
It concerns Super Major, the only Major that seems to exist in the NH online parts list.

All parts fits Majors 01/01/1952-12/31/1964, and that covers all Majors:
Fordson Major - Serial Numbers


----------



## updog (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks, that's great news. I bought it, so will find out when I pick it up.


----------

